# The things pet stores do.



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

My friend 5green went to a petsmart a whie a go to look at betta fish and she saw 12 dead bettas and 7 with swimblater and the rest didn't look like they where in good shape.:shock2:  She complaned to the manager he yelld at the gye who was supost to take care of them! The other times we went to the same pet store and nothing about the condisons of the bettas home had changed. She worte a letter to them by email and they still have not replyed. Its just sad how they care for the fish.:shake: One of the people on hear said they saw an emploey take a fish out and put it in his pocet to feed to his dog!:evil: The best place I've been for betta fish was pet land there was only one fish dead and when we told an eploey the said that they ushly didn't have dead ones.:| I wasin't shure if i should beleave them or not, but when i looked at the other fish they all looked nice and helthy! no diseses at all! And the employes seamed to care about them to! Finaly a place that cares about the fish.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

it does suck and most of the time you cant change anything, and then sometimes places do get in sick batches of fish, occasion you can make a difference, you just need to be smart about it. i dont believe boycoting works, but i believe persistance does. it took me 2 weeks of talking to a diferent manager 4 times week at walmart but finally for the last two weeks their has been no poor treatment of the fish. clean water, and not in with other fish. which is what i was trying to change. you can make a small difference sometimes.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

When I bought Mr. McFish he was one of the only ones that didn't look sick.:-( Some of the people on here should get jobs in the fish department of petstores to save the bettas!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i want a job at petco but i am to young =( and in my petland theyput the bettas in tiny cups 3x smaller than the ones at petsmart and the manager thought that the bettas lived in puddles HOW STUPID ARE THEY


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Very Stupid. xD


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

My Walmart does a good job with their betta fish....I havent noticed any problems with them.
Although, I dont plan on buying anymore fish from there
I bought Shin, my first betta there, and he only lived a month with me, and same for Kiro. =(

My local pet store keeps them in TINY cups but I bought William and my sister's betta fish from there and they have been doing wonderful.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

same with my jojo got him at walmart and died a month later coincidence i dthink soont


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry made a typo coincidence i dont think so


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

stuped target.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> stuped target.


what happend in target


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

lots of pople get fish at target and things seem to go rong with the fish.pore fishys


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

It seems to me that only petstores should sell fish because petstore fish seem to be taken care of better than Walmart fish.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Forgot to ask Where is the live fish section of Walmart? I've never seen it or heard of it except for on the forum.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never seen fish at Target before.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

only a fue targets have them. i think there by the pet food and stuff but im not shure


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

one of my locle targets have fish but i've never bought one there. 5green got a fish there and it died a month later.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

sumsum said:


> It seems to me that only petstores should sell fish because petstore fish seem to be taken care of better than Walmart fish.


totaly


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

ohh you mean walmart


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG oupse i ment wallmart!:lol:


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

I went to walmart on Saturday and decided to check out the bettas. They had put them on a huge shelf all spread out so people could see them clearly and the first one I spotted, right in front, was a big white male VT covered in a layer of white fuzzy stuff, dead. =[ I was very sad, he looked like he was very pretty at one point.
Than I found two purple CTs. I wanted one very badly bbutt currently no where to put them. =[


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

Midnightwolf6 said:


> I went to walmart on Saturday and decided to check out the bettas. They had put them on a huge shelf all spread out so people could see them clearly and the first one I spotted, right in front, was a big white male VT covered in a layer of white fuzzy stuff, dead. =[ I was very sad, he looked like he was very pretty at one point.
> Than I found two purple CTs. I wanted one very badly bbutt currently no where to put them. =[


i wouldve still gotten them:shock:


----------



## FancifulFish (Jul 21, 2009)

We have a relatively new PetSmart in my area, and the bettas seem to be in better shape then our local PetCo, which has been in business for a while. When I was in PetCo and looking at their aquariums, I noticed a poor little soul in his cup, who had obviously died. I told the one clerk about it, and all he had to say was, "Yeah, it looks like it's dead." What a moron! Obviously, just an idiot who collects a paycheck, but doesn't give a hoot about what he's doing. Our Walmart, which is a super center does not carry any fish. The older store when it was open, did. Some people are in the wrong business. That's for sure!

:redmad:​


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

> i wouldve still gotten them:shock:


I really have no where to put them..plus I had a stubborn boyfriend along who did not want me getting any fish right now since I do have no where to put them.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Midnightwolf6 said:


> I really have no where to put them..plus I had a stubborn boyfriend along who did not want me getting any fish right now since I do have no where to put them.


lol. bye them then make room.=)


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

FancifulFish said:


> We have a relatively new PetSmart in my area, and the bettas seem to be in better shape then our local PetCo, which has been in business for a while. When I was in PetCo and looking at their aquariums, I noticed a poor little soul in his cup, who had obviously died. I told the one clerk about it, and all he had to say was, "Yeah, it looks like it's dead." What a moron! Obviously, just an idiot who collects a paycheck, but doesn't give a hoot about what he's doing. Our Walmart, which is a super center does not carry any fish. The older store when it was open, did. Some people are in the wrong business. That's for sure!
> 
> 
> :redmad:​


yep


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

> lol. bye them then make room.=)


I'm hoping they'll still be there the next time I go. Kinda doubt it but i'm hopin lol I have a 10 gallon i'm currently setting up but its not ready for fish yet.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

hurry!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*U want betta babies*



loppy656 said:


> My friend 5green went to a petsmart a whie a go to look at betta fish and she saw 12 dead bettas and 7 with swimblater and the rest didn't look like they where in good shape.:shock2:  She complaned to the manager he yelld at the gye who was supost to take care of them! The other times we went to the same pet store and nothing about the condisons of the bettas home had changed. She worte a letter to them by email and they still have not replyed. Its just sad how they care for the fish.:shake: One of the people on hear said they saw an emploey take a fish out and put it in his pocet to feed to his dog!:evil: The best place I've been for betta fish was pet land there was only one fish dead and when we told an eploey the said that they ushly didn't have dead ones.:| I wasin't shure if i should beleave them or not, but when i looked at the other fish they all looked nice and helthy! no diseses at all! And the employes seamed to care about them to! Finaly a place that cares about the fish.


LOPPY656 U NEED A FEMALE TO HAVE BABIES, (LOL), I JUST READ UR TWO MALES. I JUST HAD FRY HATCH THIS MORN. IT'S KINDA DIFFICULT WHEN THEY HATCH ON YOUR PART. PLEASE RESEARCH ALL U CAN. IT'S ALOT OF WORK. I'VE BEEN DOING IT ABOUT 6 YEARS AND I'M STILL LEARNING.:shock:


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Midnightwolf6 said:


> I went to walmart on Saturday and decided to check out the bettas. They had put them on a huge shelf all spread out so people could see them clearly and the first one I spotted, right in front, was a big white male VT covered in a layer of white fuzzy stuff, dead. =[ I was very sad, he looked like he was very pretty at one point.
> Than I found two purple CTs. I wanted one very badly bbutt currently no where to put them. =[


 
Should have stopped in the arts and crafts section, right beside there is a pile of glass vases and bowls. For like $10 and they are really big! Also there is the glass marbles you can decorate the tank with.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Can I.... can we ask for proper grammar here? I just got a headache trying to translate all of the spelling errors and the texting language. 

For example:

"i wouldve still gotten them:shock:" should be "I would've still got them." Please note the capitalization, punctuation and the past tense use of the word, "get". 

Another example:

" I JUST READ UR TWO MALES." should be.... wait, I need to lay down some ground guidelines:
1. NO CAPS!!! CAPS=SHOUTING AND IT'S VERY RUDE TO TALK LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME AND YOU LOOK REALLY IMMATURE DOING IT! 
2. The use of "ur" instead of "your". My brain bleeds just a little every time I see this online. 
3. So the above sentence should read: "I just read about your two males."
4. "Your" and "you're" are two completely different words. "Your" is referring to something that belongs to you. "You're" is a shortened version of "you are". Please note the apostrophe. 

Can we PLEASE strive for better grammar, people? I don't mean to be rude; forgive me if I have come across as such. I simply am getting quite annoyed at the total lack of caring for our written language... and plus, if we hope to help more Bettas by talking to people, what's better?

You: (to the store manager) LEIK U SHULD STOP HURTING TEH POOR BETTAS OR I GONNA TELL MAI MUM!!!!!!!!1!!!!one!!!

or

You: (to the store manager) I would really appreciate it if someone took better care of the Bettas here. Otherwise, you will lose my business. 

Do you see the difference?
I'm getting off my soapbox now, but please keep this in mind for future posts. And "IM TO BUSYYY!!" is a terrible excuse. If you're too busy, you really shouldn't be online in the first place. 

Have a great day, folks! 

~Eva


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

Well put Eva.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh about Loppy?
I already ranted about that on another thread.
Thank you!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Rohland said:


> Oh about Loppy?
> I already ranted about that on another thread.
> Thank you!


My "grammar rant" was not directed at anyone in particular. I mean this for _everyone_, myself included. All of us can work together at being better writers.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Em...it's not really an issue for me. I try to type as well as I can because I personally don't like 'typin lyk dis'...but as long as I can understand what you're saying, I don't really have a problem with it.

Just thought I should throw my two cents in there.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I usually don't have much of a problem with the occasional "lol lets get together tomarrow!  " and other such sentences. It's when I have to scan through _paragraphs _of it that I get very annoyed... and it really takes a lot to annoy me. 

Your two cents are appreciated, Jupiter!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks...sorry if I offended you. 

It used to bug me a lot too. I think being on the internet so much conditioned me. :s

Edit: I do have ONE internet pet-peeve, though. I cannot stand it when people Type Like This Throughout Their Whole Sentence.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

cindylou said:


> LOPPY656 U NEED A FEMALE TO HAVE BABIES, (LOL), I JUST READ UR TWO MALES. I JUST HAD FRY HATCH THIS MORN. IT'S KINDA DIFFICULT WHEN THEY HATCH ON YOUR PART. PLEASE RESEARCH ALL U CAN. IT'S ALOT OF WORK. I'VE BEEN DOING IT ABOUT 6 YEARS AND I'M STILL LEARNING.:shock:


I know I need a female to get guppys! (duh:roll I just wanted a nother fish now that I have one I want a girl a fish so I can bread them.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

cindylou said:


> LOPPY656 U NEED A FEMALE TO HAVE BABIES, (LOL), I JUST READ UR TWO MALES. I JUST HAD FRY HATCH THIS MORN. IT'S KINDA DIFFICULT WHEN THEY HATCH ON YOUR PART. PLEASE RESEARCH ALL U CAN. IT'S ALOT OF WORK. I'VE BEEN DOING IT ABOUT 6 YEARS AND I'M STILL LEARNING.:shock:


OMG, Your fish had babbys! Yay for you!:-D;-)


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

btw, this form is about pet stores.(We are kind of getting of topic now arnt we?)=D


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I am fully aware that I was being off-topic; I was just pointing out a general forum condition that even I fall under sometimes. 

Loppy, your spelling is still atrocious but I'll forgive it for now on account that you probably won't take my _well-meant_ advice. 

Kindest Regards,
~Eva


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ya i know my spelling is bad and i try to make it better but im just no good at spelling. sory.=(
i will take your edvice.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> btw, this form is about pet stores.(We are kind of getting of topic now arnt we?)=D


not just to you but to every one


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

> Should have stopped in the arts and crafts section, right beside there is a pile of glass vases and bowls. For like $10 and they are really big! Also there is the glass marbles you can decorate the tank with.


Haha I so would of but I have two cats.. and one specifically likes to mess with my fish already. If I got a vase he would definitely go fishing.. he already killed one of my fish =[


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

Midnightwolf6 said:


> Haha I so would of but I have two cats.. and one specifically likes to mess with my fish already. If I got a vase he would definitely go fishing.. he already killed one of my fish =[


evil fishy:evil: lol


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> ya i know my spelling is bad and i try to make it better but im just no good at spelling. sory.=(
> i will take your edvice.



I don't know if you're using Firefox as a web browser or not (and I don't remember if Internet Explorer does this) but Firefox has an automatic spell-checker on it. Just a tip.

In other news, I'm hoping to get my next Betta within a week or so. :-D I'm just hoping the stock at my LFS is healthy and not half-dead or worse.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

5green said:


> evil fishy:evil: lol


evil fish? i thought the cat was evil! lol!:lol:


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

TianTian said:


> I don't know if you're using Firefox as a web browser or not (and I don't remember if Internet Explorer does this) but Firefox has an automatic spell-checker on it. Just a tip.
> 
> In other news, I'm hoping to get my next Betta within a week or so. :-D I'm just hoping the stock at my LFS is healthy and not half-dead or worse.


Nope, not useing fire fox. And Internet Explorer dosen't have spell check, if it did i would use it.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You can use Google chrome. Easy to download, relatively quick, and it has spell check  .


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Good idea, CodeRed.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

oh sorry i meant evil cat


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

The Google Toolbar has ABC Check.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> btw, this form is about pet stores.(We are kind of getting of topic now arnt we?)=D


On another site they said it was funny when the forum got off topic, and sometimes it is.:lol:


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

TianTian said:


> I don't know if you're using Firefox as a web browser or not (and I don't remember if Internet Explorer does this) but Firefox has an automatic spell-checker on it. Just a tip.
> 
> In other news, I'm hoping to get my next Betta within a week or so. :-D I'm just hoping the stock at my LFS is healthy and not half-dead or worse.


I know what you mean. The last selection of CT males all has fin rot and didnt look too good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

UPDATE!!!!

So I have to run to Sears tomorrow to pick up some flip-flops (I finally wore a hole right through my current pair from walking all over campus). 

Guess what Sears is *right next door to*??!?!
That's right! My LFS!! :-D (specifically, Petco)

I am so excited. You have no idea. I'm gonna stop in tomorrow afternoon and see what kind of stock they have there. Here's to hoping they're in great shape!!

I wasn't even meaning to go to Petco until I had funds in my bank account _(darn it, financial aid!! Get here already!! I'm a poor college student and I still need to pay for two more textbooks and buy groceries!!!)_. However it seems fate would tempt me otherwise... ;-)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

We'll be waiting to see  Pick one that steals your heart!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! I hope you find what you're looking for! We'll be waiting to hear if you got one or not.


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

I never knew how terrible pet shops could be!!!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

5green said:


> oh sorry i meant evil cat


lol!:-D


----------

